# OOOOPs...is this still ok to feed?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I left a 5 lb chub of frozen meat on my kitchen counter last night. It is completely defrosted this morning and bloody. Is it safe to feed my dog?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, it's ok. No worries. My dogs are on raw and get fed frozen and/or thawed meat daily, bloody or no blood. It's all good.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Even though its been out on the counter all night? Back in the day I used to defrost MY meat overnight on the counter but then it turned out that was a great way to breed bacteria....so I am just a little nervous having left it out all night....


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, it's still OK. Wild dogs and wolves can eat rotting carcasses with little to no issues. So room temperature meat just a day old won't do anything to your dogs. They have the strong stomach acids to break down rotting meat with no problem. That's why they can eat meat raw, whereas humans usually cannot.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

No problem at all


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, it's fine. Dogs have very strong stomach acids that will kill the bacteria. I feed raw also, and if meat that I have bought for myself goes off, it becomes dog food.


----------

